# 05 pathfinder automatic gearbox prob



## trayns (Jan 9, 2011)

ok, heres my problem...i bought an automatic 05 nissan pathfinder in oct of 2009 from a dealership. They gave me 6 months warranty on the engine and gearbox. almost as soon as i got it, i was noticing some irregularities with the transmission. gear-changes were occasionally rough, and when stopping at traffic light for example, it would cut out, or when accelerating again would be extremely sluggish. to resolve this i would usually have to switch the engine off and restart it... which worked everytime.

i was prompt in taking it back to the dealer and explaining what the problem was. he explained he wasnt sure but would sort it. within the 6 months of the warranty...i went back 3 times with the problem and on the last time he said he would change the gear-oil and hoped that would sort it....IT DIDNT. so in Dec 2010 the gearbox seem to fail...there was no drive to the engine...i had it toed to the dealership where i bought it. He checked it out and said after looking at it that he 'wasnt an expert' on automatic gearboxes and it would have to be sent to a specialist. I got a call from the automatic transmission mechanic a few days later to say that the radiator has leaked and spilt into the gearbox...'major job'

So just looking to see if anyone has had a similar problem, or has any advice. The fact that i was within warranty when i took it back to the dealership. Also the fact that if the dealership mechanic wasnt an expert in automatic gearboxes....why hadnt he sent it to the specialist when i first started having trouble with it.

Any help would be much appreciated!!

stephen (Ireland)


----------



## carman3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Radiator Killed My Transmission - Nissanhelp.com Forums

This appears to be a common problem with the 2005.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

another good thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfin...ymptoms-what-look.html?highlight=trans+cooler


----------



## trayns (Jan 9, 2011)

Did u have a similar problem? if so... did u get anything from the manufacturer?


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

trayns said:


> Did u have a similar problem? if so... did u get anything from the manufacturer?


fortunately, having learned of the potential problem, i by-passed both of my trucks before any contamination happened


----------



## Jjlo176 (Dec 7, 2010)

How many miles? I just had the transmission and radiator replaced under warranty n my 2005. I had 79,118 miles. I was told Nissan upped the warranty to 8/80 for this specific problem.


----------



## beverly62 (Jan 15, 2011)

My 2007 resently started feeling like I was driving over rumbling strips at 40 to 60 mph. It slips terribly when in overdrive. The fluid in my radiator is milky looking and gummy. My heater will not got hot when idling. Did your vehicle do this? I have an appointment next week at the dealership to check it out. I have 69000 miles on it. Jjo176, did you have any trouble getting the radiator and transmission replaced and was it a new or rebuilt transmission?


----------



## trayns (Jan 9, 2011)

my 05 pathfinder has just over 100,000miles....... just to remind u i am based in IRELAND...after contacting nissan ireland and explaining the situation with them about what ive learnt on the internet about the defect with canadian, american pathfinders....they completely fobbed me off and said european vehicles and american vehicles are made in completely different factories...they also said some bull about 'not believing anything that written on the internet...and completely washed their hands clean of the problem. my battle goes on...i am currently seeking anyone else in ireland with a pathfinderr having the same problems. as it stands the mechanic has told me that it will be a rebuild job...2000euro plus vat for gearbox and 300euro plus vat for a new radiator. if anyone in europe is having the same problem with their pathfinder..please dont hesitate to contact me and lets see what we can do about this!!!!!!


----------



## Energata (Aug 23, 2008)

beverly62 said:


> My 2007 resently started feeling like I was driving over rumbling strips at 40 to 60 mph. It slips terribly when in overdrive. The fluid in my radiator is milky looking and gummy. My heater will not got hot when idling. Did your vehicle do this? I have an appointment next week at the dealership to check it out. I have 69000 miles on it. Jjo176, did you have any trouble getting the radiator and transmission replaced and was it a new or rebuilt transmission?


Yes, this is EXACTLY what happened to my 2005 Pathy "_*feeling like I was driving over rumbling strips*_". Turns out, a completely new transmission was needed and installed. However, as before, the heater is starting to NOT warm up during idle, and the 4x4 system doesn't disengage unless you make a full left / right turn.

This week it will be investigated further. Already had a NEW transmission and NEW front diff installed on this goddamn thing.


----------



## trayns (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Energata!!!
ive been having the same prob with the engine heater!! the engine stalls until it heats up especially on cold winter mornings... let me know what u find out about that!!....'another defect with the pathfinder'...and no one seems to be able to tell me what it is???? i wonder is this is related or connected to the radiator/transmission prob in some way?????


----------



## Energata (Aug 23, 2008)

trayns, I wouldn't be surprised if its a preamble to an imminent trans problem and possibly complete failure. This was happening to me twice on the old trans until finally it went and the problem was admitted as to why it happened in the first place.

My feeling is....here we go again....but I'm going to raise major shit if this isn't taken seriously and it turns out to be another rad/tranny fluid cross leaking issue. As I am almost positive it is. Plus, its a very well documented issue.


----------



## trayns (Jan 9, 2011)

where are u based??? im in ireland


----------



## Energata (Aug 23, 2008)

East Coast, Canada.


----------



## aussierat (Mar 8, 2013)

*Damaged transmission due to coolant contamination*

I am a proud owner of a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder R51 Ti, but recently have encountered the major problem of the damaged transmission due to coolant contamination...

We are currently in the process of a transmission replacement due to the problem in our 2005 Pathfinder R51 auto transmission due to coolant contamination.- When we first encountered the problem, we noticed a change in gear shifts once the engine was warm and travelling in excess of 60klms. The engine would fail to engage in gear, and would simply rev continually... to which end, we would loose power... We immediately took our vehicle to our local Nissan Dealership (Nepean motor Group) (of which we purchased the vehicle only 18 months prior, and continually return for regular servicing) who told me straight up 'use decent fuel'... as you can imagine, i was not at all comfortable with their flimsy diagnosis and returned with my vehicle once again, to which the dealership have since had the radiator replaced. Upon collecting my vehicle after work was complete, i continued to experience the same problem, to which i then took my vehicle to a transmission specialist who diagnosed straight away that there had been coolant contamination within the transmission, due to the cracked radiator.... to which i have been advised that the transmission will need to be replaced, as the O2 sensor and the internals of the transmission have been damaged due to this contamination. 
My beautiful pathfinder is now currently on the hoist at a transmission specialist whilst we await for our new transmission - and of course, is a hugely costly adventure..... 

My question to Nissan is .... is there a recall on these vehicles, due to the problem of damaged transmission due to coolant contamination, 

As a consumer what right do i have for compensation from Nissan, as this is a fault and common problem within the 2005 model Pathfinder, has it been recalled within Australia for this very problem.. ?? 
any answers would be great.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

aussierat, here, in the U.S., there is no recall campaign for this issue, but Nissan does have an extended warranty program with specific time & mileage parameters
here is a link for info on our program: NissanAssist.com
you might check with the Australian Nissan importer to find out if they have any programs that might assist you there
how many miles (KMs) do you have on your truck?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's the first one I've heard of occuring oversees. For the most part, the problem seemed to have been limited to those Pathfinders built in the USA. In Europe, where the Pathfinder is built in Spain, you don't hear of problems with the radiator, but you do hear of a lot of broken rear door handles! I think I'd rather have the door handle issue, personally!


----------

